# Prosecute Obama & his Hidden Cabal for Treason



## Mrs. M. (Mar 13, 2017)

Incoming President Donald J. Trump vows he will fight for America & make her great again​
On November 26, 2016 New York writer, Daniel Greenfield, wrote an article entitled, “Obama's plan to rule America outside the White House.” The prediction of this journalist was almost prophetic in nature. He explained that Obama knew that his end had come as Commander – in – chief and that he had already prepared for his next role as Organizer – in - chief. Whereas before Obama's fight was from the White House now it would become against the White House.

Greenfield even went so far as to describe how Obama would do it: OFA.    He mentioned Obama's two faced declarations such as his telling the American people concerning President-Elect Trump, “We are all rooting for his success.” Nothing could have been further from the truth. Using OFA and those he had strategically placed from within, his plan from the beginning was to finish what he had started: The destruction of America.

Daniel Greenfield wrote:

In conventional politics, Obama is done. There’s no way back into the White House. And Hillary’s fate won’t leave much enthusiasm for nominating the uncharismatic spouse of a charismatic ex-president.

But Obama is not a conventional politician. He’s an organizer and a campaigner at the vanguard of a radical movement that seeks to control traditional institutions, but doesn’t feel bound by them. Unlike Bill Clinton, his plans don’t begin and end with the White House. As an organizer, Obama is equipped to build bases of power outside traditional institutions. And that is exactly what he is doing.

The demoralization of the Democrats is, as Obama put it, an opportunity. Social chaos is a time for the left to overthrow and undermine traditional institutions. Fear, anger and despair are radicalizing. The left has always operated by throwing bombs and then profiting from the fallout. That’s Obama’s agenda. Having wrecked the country and the Democrats, he sees that not as a setback, but as an opportunity.
Obama Plans to Rule America Outside the White House

What is Obama's organizing power base?  OFA.  Where is his headquarters located?  Within walking distance to the White House.  Who is assisting him?  Valerie Jarrett who is the same person who assisted him in the first leg of his journey to "transform America."

To further understand his objective, Greenfield quotes Obama's message to OFA and expounds on the assignment he has delivered to them and what his end game is:

“The network that you represent, you're perfectly poised to do that,” Obama told his OFAers.  “In other words, now is the time for some organizing.”

While the leftist rioters in the streets are garnering the most attention, the real threat comes from the network of staffers dubbed Obama Anonymous which are beginning to organize and coordinate. OFA is Obama’s equivalent of the Clinton Foundation. The Clintons built Clintonworld around staffers, but its goal was harvesting money. Obama Inc. is being built around organizing and activism. Like Clintonworld, it will be a network encompassing a variety of political and non-profit institutions. Unlike them, it will be much less focused on directing money to its bosses in preparation for an election. Instead it will function like a traditional leftist movement, merging influence operations with crowdsourced mobilization.

OFA will be far more dangerous in the wild than the Clinton Foundation ever was. The Clintons hoped to ride back to power on a giant wave of money. Obama is taking a much more radical course.

The staffers exiting government are being wired into Obama Inc. whether or not they take jobs directly working for him. The OFA alumni are building networks across organizations while taking their marching orders from him. They expect Obama to lead them back from the wilderness and into the halls of power.
Obama Plans to Rule America Outside the White House

When we review Obama's actions we come away with the picture of a man who does not respect our Constitution or rule of law.  He is doing everything in his power to usurp the authority of the White House. What should President Trump do in light of these facts?   He must keep his promise to the American people to fight for us.  In this case, it will require him to bring charges against the man who is deliberately attempting to usurp his power and force him out of office.

President Trump should appoint special prosecutors to investigate every department that was under Obama's command during his 8 year administration.  Obama should be prosecuted for treason, forgery of his birth certificate, for his collusion with the Clinton Foundation, fast and furious gun running, using an alias name while sending emails to Hillary Clinton's private email server, using the IRS to target individuals, his cover-up of Benghazi, his involvement with Solyndra, wiretapping a presidential candidate......for starters.  Barack Obama is the first president in US history to leave the oval office only to seek its' destruction afterward.  That isn't the only record he holds as being 'the first.'

Look at this list compiled by Doug Ross:
Doug Ross @ Journal: President Barack Obama's Complete List of Historic Firsts [Updated]

• First President to Directly Violate the Law Regarding Prisoner Swaps with the Taliban, Bypassing Congressional Review (*Source*: The New York Times)
• First President to Invite a Leader of the Terrorist Group the Muslim Brotherhood to a Meeting in the White House (*Source*: Washington Free Beacon)
• First President to Out a CIA Station Chief in an Active Military Zone (*Source*: CBS News)

*•••* First President to Spy on Congress and its Communications With Israel to Ensure its Political Effort to Fund and Arm the Terror State of Iran Would Continue Unimpeded (*Source*: Rep. Pete Hoekstra)
*•••* First President to stop a defense authorization bill as leverage to further his domestic spending agenda (*Source*: Wall Street Journal)
*•••* First President to install black screens on the windows of the White House to prevent a visiting foreign dictator from seeing protesters (*Source*: Marion Smith)

*•••* First President to have a complaint filed against him by over 50 CentCom intelligence analysts for falsifying data around Islamic terror groups for political purposes (*Source*: Daily Beast)

• First President to Negotiate a Deal to Transfer $150 Billion to the World's Leading State Sponsor of Terrorism (Source: Gatestone Institute)
• First President to Operate His National Security Infrastructure So Incompetently That an Enemy of the United States was Able to Steal the Personnel Records of all Four Million Government Employees (Source: CNN).
• First President to Operate His National Security Infrastructure So Incompetently That His Secretary of State Created Her Own Private Email Servers to Evade Public Open Records Laws (Source: The Verge)



​• First President to Terminate America's Ability to Put a Man into Space (*Sources*: USA Today, ABC News)
• First President to press for a "treaty giving a U.N. body veto power over the use of our territorial waters and rights to half of all offshore oil revenue" (The Law Of The Sea Treaty, *Source*: _Investors Business Daily_)

• First President to force Israel and Saudi Arabia to admit secret diplomacy for the first time in Order to Protect Themselves from the Policies of the United States (Source: Jerusalem Post)
• First President to send $200 million to a terrorist organization (Hamas) after _Congress had explicitly frozen the money_ for fear it would fund attacks against civilians (*Sources*: American Thinker, The Independent [UK])
(partial list - see full list here: Doug Ross @ Journal: President Barack Obama's Complete List of Historic Firsts [Updated])

There is more than enough evidence to prosecute Barack Obama and his hidden cabal for treason.

We have the right president now.  Let's stand with President Donald J. Trump, support him, pray for him and believe God for his victory as he fights against our enemies from within and without who are determined to destroy America,  the last great bastion of freedom.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 13, 2017)

I'd love to see it happen, and it SHOULD happen, but it's not likely.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 13, 2017)

Obama is not my shadow President. Apparently he didn't get the memo.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> Incoming President Donald J. Trump vows he will fight for America & make her great again​
> On November 26, 2016 New York writer, Daniel Greenfield, wrote an article entitled, “Obama's plan to rule America outside the White House.” The prediction of this journalist was almost prophetic in nature. He explained that Obama knew that his end had come as Commander – in – chief and that he had already prepared for his next role as Organizer – in - chief. Whereas before Obama's fight was from the White House now it would become against the White House.
> 
> Greenfield even went so far as to describe how Obama would do it: OFA.    He mentioned Obama's two faced declarations such as his telling the American people concerning President-Elect Trump, “We are all rooting for his success.” Nothing could have been further from the truth. Using OFA and those he had strategically placed from within, his plan from the beginning was to finish what he had started: The destruction of America.
> ...




Trump wont prosecute him.He is no different than every president we have had since JFK,our last real president we had who served the people instead of the bankers and Israel.I was hoping he would be different and like JFK but he isnt. this video exposes him for the fraud he is.He is no different than Obama or Bush I am afraid.

you know who alex jones is right? He is not for us as he pretends to be.He is a double agent REALLY working for the government. well Trump is pals with Jones so that tells you everything right there.

if that video is too long for you to watch,watch this short 4 minute one. This guy has been right on everything he has said over the years.He said alex jones was a shill for the government for years before many people were saying it.,I did not believe him for years but he proved that true and many other things.The guy knows his stuff and has always been spot on on everything.
He is jewish as well.He is not a bad jewish person like jones.Not all jewish people are bad,he is a true patriot.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 13, 2017)

I hate to break it to you guys, but daring to disagree with the cheeteo messiah isn't "treason", and never will be.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 14, 2017)

A lot of very wealthy rabid RWNJs would love to find proof of crimes by Obama and the Clinton's. Just for a moment, you RWNJ traitors need to consider just how much money has been thrown at bringing them down. There's no there there. Deal with it. 

This idiotic fiction belongs in the Conspiracy forum.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 14, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> A lot of very wealthy rabid RWNJs would love to find proof of crimes by Obama and the Clinton's. Just for a moment, you RWNJ traitors need to consider just how much money has been thrown at bringing them down. There's no there there. Deal with it.
> 
> This idiotic fiction belongs in the Conspiracy forum.


The Clinton-Obama Cartel is head and shoulders above Organized Crime. The only way to stop them is to have someone in their gang turn on them and present evidence without winding up dead by committing "suicide."


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 14, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of very wealthy rabid RWNJs would love to find proof of crimes by Obama and the Clinton's. Just for a moment, you RWNJ traitors need to consider just how much money has been thrown at bringing them down. There's no there there. Deal with it.
> ...




Lies like that really don't help. 

But, if a lie is told often enough, the RWNJ traitors will believe it.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 14, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


One day we'll see who is right. You and the other enablers just won't pull your heads out of the sand.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Mar 14, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I hate to break it to you guys, but daring to disagree with the cheeteo messiah isn't "treason", and never will be.



This isn't about a disagreement. This is about mountains of evidence that has been compiled by various authors (more than one book has been written)  that prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Barack Obama committed treason.  The books that have been written on the subject reveal a great deal of information.  Perhaps rather than dismissing it as a personal disagreement you should read a book or two and examine the evidence or better yet - just read the OP and look at the evidence in the link to Obama's First list.  It's quite an eye opener.

Here is an example of one book written on the subject:







Houston, TX, October 27, 2016 --(PR.com)-- "Unexpected Treason," written by James McCormack, is a comprehensive academic analysis and political expose of the presidency of Barack Obama that alleges Obama is a radical Muslim and committed treason. Willowbrook Publishing is pleased to produce a book that presents a thesis, allegedly with supporting evidence that aims to prove Obama has been a major threat to America and the West, that the author claims to support with documented facts and quotes. The author feels the book should be read by all individuals who are trying to fully understand the internal workings of the Obama administration and how the future of the West and its freedoms are significantly affected. It is of the author’s opinion that: President Obama’s policies of hope and change were a scam created to institute policies that intended to advance the interests of Iran, the Muslim Brotherhood, other Islamist organizations and states, and a future caliphate, that would eventually transition the United States and the West to a society dominated by Islam. Other analytic findings discussed by "Unexpected Treason," that are alleged by the author, include:

- How Obama became connected with major Middle Eastern powers at an early age, and how these powers maintained their control over Obama throughout his presidency.
- The philosophical, theological, and political influences that directed Obama’s political agenda are fully analyzed and linked to his executive branch policies.
- Benghazi attack details and events surrounding the death of Ambassador Stevens
- A major objective of Erdogan’s 2016 coup is revealed for the first time, and how it changed the balance of power in the Middle East.
- Hillary Clinton’s close ties to Islamists, along with details of Obama’s alliance with the Muslim Brotherhood and other major radical Islamic powers are disclosed.

Biography: James McCormack graduated from an Ivy League college with honors (Phi Beta Kappa), and later obtained a doctorate at an Ivy League institution. "Unexpected Treason" was written over a two-year period, with the research on Obama initiated while he was a U.S. senator from Illinois. The author states that he has maintained the highest academic standards when compiling the quotes and facts used to advance various political arguments, which have been supported by over 320 footnotes.


"Unexpected Treason," Comprehensive Obama Review, Now Available on Amazon.com as a Paperback Book or Kindle eBook - PR.com

There is a saying, "Where there is smoke, there is fire".......  An Ivy League graduate (author of Unexpected Treason) who obtained a doctorate - at an Ivy League Institution - would not waste his time on such an endeavor if he didn't believe Obama had committed treason. 
_______
If you decide to buy the book, please don't buy it from Amazon. The CEO is a far left liberal and supporter of Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Mar 14, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> A lot of very wealthy rabid RWNJs would love to find proof of crimes by Obama and the Clinton's. Just for a moment, you RWNJ traitors need to consider just how much money has been thrown at bringing them down. There's no there there. Deal with it.
> 
> This idiotic fiction belongs in the Conspiracy forum.


Imagine a world where far left liberals decide what is fiction and what is not.  A world in which liberals decide what should be classified as a conspiracy.  On second thought...........

*"May God Save Us All From Such A Day!"*


----------



## Mrs. M. (Mar 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Incoming President Donald J. Trump vows he will fight for America & make her great again​
> ...


In response to your comment - not all Jewish people are bad - I would have to respond, Not all non-Jewish people are bad.  The Jews I have known in my life are far above the rest of humanity in their civility, compassion, generosity, intelligence, creativity and respect for human life.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 14, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




How about we start by RWNJs stopping lying? 

Yeah, I know. It would be easier for you to stop breathing. 





Mrs. M. said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of very wealthy rabid RWNJs would love to find proof of crimes by Obama and the Clinton's. Just for a moment, you RWNJ traitors need to consider just how much money has been thrown at bringing them down. There's no there there. Deal with it.
> ...



Imagine a day when RWNJs had to prove their accusations.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Syriusly (Mar 15, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I hate to break it to you guys, but daring to disagree with the cheeteo messiah isn't "treason", and never will be.



But to all of them- it is treason. 

Of course- to all of them Obama being elected President was also treason.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 16, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to break it to you guys, but daring to disagree with the cheeteo messiah isn't "treason", and never will be.
> ...





Nor is it an opinion that both parties are corrupt,one in the same the fact each president from a different party has the power to prosecute the previous administration for their criminal activities but never does.they are suppose to have different views the fact they are different parties Bur Obama not only contiuned Bushs policys,he expanded them.

till we can get a third party not part of the corrupt two party system,there is no hope for america and the destruction will forever contiune.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 16, 2017)

Drumpf will be coming forward with the burfur proof any day now. He can add that to the proof he says he has that President Obama 'tapped the wires' in trump tower. 

That should make you Pootarians reeel happy.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## 12icer (Mar 21, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> How about we start by RWNJs stopping lying?
> 
> Yeah, I know. It would be easier for you to stop breathing.
> 
> ...



Only a stupid liberal would even suggest anyone else was a liar. liberal is a synonym for lying pile of shit.

Prove a lie there ultra brainiac. There are none!!! even the dogshit intel agancies that are trying to bring Tump down any way they can have No evidence against HIM, and they have yet to find any against any of his campaign. Yet they found TONS against shitbitch, and would not use it, then they did not even ask questions of the people that were central to the resolution of the investigation. WE ALL KNOW WHAT SHIT LIBERAL LYING SCUM are, just like you know that liberals are really the most vile disgusting lying shit on earth. It is proved every day, and we are watching the vile childish actions of the most ANTI AMERICAN  group of people to ever hold a federal elected office, they call themselves DemocRats, but they are treasonist communist scum.


----------



## anotherlife (Mar 22, 2017)

If we start prosecuting ex presidents and world leaders, then very soon winning any election will mean nothing more than an advanced ticket to jail. 

Not a bad strategy to phase out the institution of elections.  The Soviet Union did this well, you ran there only if your victory was already pre negotiated. 

A conservative, as well as the liberal hive mind, will never ask the question who negotiates election candidacies.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 16, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to break it to you guys, but daring to disagree with the cheeteo messiah isn't "treason", and never will be.
> ...



Given that the publisher (named after a mall in Houston) is already out of business, it’s unlikely you could find the book anywhere. A good suggestion is to check the birdcages of local pet stores….


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 16, 2017)

I suppose the purpose of this thread is to troll for the most biddable members of the far (Alt.) Right and get them riled up.  It's the way of the troll, to put out conspiracy theories and ignite an internet circle jerk.

That said, consider this [ Alt-Right Ringleader Mike Cernovich Threatens to Drop ‘Motherlode’ If Steve Bannon Is Ousted ] and consider who might suffer the consequences if Mike Cernovich (Russian Plant?  The name suggests so - tee hee***) will out if his rant is not his usually dishonest bullshit.

***Using his name (Cernovich), which seems to be a Russian one, It would be easy to build a conspiracy theory of a _Manchurian_ plant in the White House.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Apr 16, 2017)

candycorn said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Oh!  I would say that my Op-ed is downright prophetic!  Wasn't one of their cabal recently arrested and charged with treason?  Why yes! They were!

And what of the details of Supreme Court Justice Scalia who is now believed to have been murdered so that Obama could replace him with 2nd Amendment enemy - Merrick?  Was that not a most wicked plot?

What did it gain him?  Nothing.  Merrick was not accepted even though Obama did everything in his power to make it happen.  The same can be said of the other traitor, Hillary Clinton.  She did everything in her power to get into the oval office but she couldn't do it.  Why did Obama and Clinton fail?  Because God has the final word.  Not man, not woman, not Lucifer..........but God!  God is in full control.  Don't ever forget it.

Watch this and see just how diabolical Obama truly is.  He is not only the worst president in US history but the most wicked by far.  Clinton would only have continued his legacy of corruption but thanks be to God it was not God's will to permit it to happen.



You can forward to these time lines on video to get to these facts which MSM hid from the American people.  This video is by far the best I have found on the subject!

01:24 John Podesta, Center For American Progress, & George Soros
08:52 Supreme Court Stops Obama's EPA Policy
13:58 DNC Targets Grassley For Looking Into Clinton Foundation
14:29 Russia Bans Two Soros Foundations
14:56 Justice Judge Jeanine On The Clinton Foundation
21:43 Steve Elmendorf
22:26 Bernie Sanders Controversy Was A Distraction And A Cover
32:43 The Email From Steve Elmendorf That Everyone Missed
33:47 The Words "Wetwork" And "Euphemism"
34:50 The Words "Pool" And "Vineyard" And The Death Of Antonin Scalia
36:15 Assassinations Can Look Like Death By Natural Cause
37:20 Going Over Antonin Scalia's Death Report From Sheriff Dominguez
45:35 Antonin Scalia's Wikipedia Page
45:57 Barack Obama Makes First Threats Towards Republicans
46:17 Texas Judge Cinderella Guevara Gives Terrible Interview
47:03 OFA Makes First Post About Petition
47:19 Barack Obama Admits He Didn't Agree With Antonin Scalia
47:59 In Marfa Texas, It Was An Obvious Coverup
54:13 DoYourJob Hashtag War Begins, Launched By Barack Obama
54:27 Then Barack Obama Attended Antonin Scalia's Funeral
54:34 Immediately After Funeral, Hashtag War Expands
55:00 Barack Obama Jokes At National Governors Association Day 1 And 2
56:39 Barack Obama Accidentally Reveals His True Intentions
57:17 Barack Obama, The Spam King And Con Artist
58:48 Bob Owens From Bearing Arms Calls Out Barack Obama's lies
59:27 DoYourJob Expands To WeNeedNine, And Many Others
1:01:02 Barack Obama Throws Himself At Young Student Female Journalists
1:03:17 A Closer Look Into The OFA
141 Chelsea Clinton Mentions Antonin Scalia Was In Their Way
1:07:02 Stephen Colbert A Part Of Media Covering Up WikiLeaks
1:08:27 Barack Obama Reveals He Is Personally Involved
108 Katie Pavich From TownHall Interviews Mike Lee And Chuck Grassley


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 16, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



In a word ^^^ LUDICROUS


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 16, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I hate to break it to you guys, but daring to disagree with the cheeteo messiah isn't "treason", and never will be.


*When judgement is made in the streets of America it WILL be.*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 16, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to break it to you guys, but daring to disagree with the cheeteo messiah isn't "treason", and never will be.
> ...




RWNJ idiots like DarkFury are always against the US Constitution. 

Always.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 17, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



You schilling for a book that couldn’t go through the legitimate publishing process is pathetic.

Don’t we have a rule against advertising?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2017)

candycorn said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Here's a great book to read that you would enjoy. President Donald J. Trump loves this book. Check it out on Amazon. Only $9.99.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 18, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I hate to break it to you guys, but daring to disagree with the cheeteo messiah isn't "treason", and never will be.


Working to undermine the system, is.


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 21, 2017)

Ain't never ever, ever, ever, ever,.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... gonna happen. Or simply put, no way Jose! Next Topic Please!


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 21, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I hate to break it to you guys, but daring to disagree with the cheeteo messiah isn't "treason", and never will be.


I hate to break it to you, loser, but nobody said disagreeing with Trump was treason. 

You should learn to read.


----------



## imawhosure (Apr 26, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> Incoming President Donald J. Trump vows he will fight for America & make her great again​
> On November 26, 2016 New York writer, Daniel Greenfield, wrote an article entitled, “Obama's plan to rule America outside the White House.” The prediction of this journalist was almost prophetic in nature. He explained that Obama knew that his end had come as Commander – in – chief and that he had already prepared for his next role as Organizer – in - chief. Whereas before Obama's fight was from the White House now it would become against the White House.
> 
> Greenfield even went so far as to describe how Obama would do it: OFA.    He mentioned Obama's two faced declarations such as his telling the American people concerning President-Elect Trump, “We are all rooting for his success.” Nothing could have been further from the truth. Using OFA and those he had strategically placed from within, his plan from the beginning was to finish what he had started: The destruction of America.
> ...





tinydancer said:


> Obama is not my shadow President. Apparently he didn't get the memo.





theDoctorisIn said:


> I hate to break it to you guys, but daring to disagree with the cheeteo messiah isn't "treason", and never will be.



This is the best opportunity we have ever had to break the rest of the lefts hold on society.

Why?

Because NOBODY thought Donald Trump would win, and we can see because of that thought, the left did not even try and cover its tracks until after the election, which was to late to do so.  The lefts major politicians know exactly what was done during the past 8 years, and for all of their talk of constitution, they acted contrary to it in many, many, cases.

You know how the left calls the rights politicians racists, homophobes, etc?  Well, one of their descriptors is accurate, and that one would be puss***!

Why?

Because the Republicans are now in control of EVERYTHING the left did, their files, their warrants, everything; and are NOT following up; at least not fast enough.  Sure, I believe some RINO'S are involved also.  So what!  If the government was corrupt, leaving any of them in power is a travesty for the American people.

To believe that all of the questionable calls by the Obama administration was as the left portrays is ludicrous!  From Benghazi, to the IRS scandal, fast and furious, and the Iran Deal (which reminds me, has anyone read the expose' by POLITICO?  That is correct, I said Politico) if we even say one of them is the smoking gun, the Republicans have them by the short hairs.  This is MORE likely, than unlikely, just by odds.

And to be totally honest, it would be 100% better to catch a few RINOs in this mix with the Democrats.

Again, why?

Because if we catch BOTH groups in this, Americans will come together to demand it is cleaned up.  The power that Washington DC wields IS the problem, not who is running it for the most part.  You know all those EOs Trump signed to remove regulations in his 1st hundred days?  Well, they wouldn't even be there to rescind if congress did their job.  Many of those regulations were put in by the EPA; an unelected branch of government that WE can NOT vote out.  Congress has the power to throttle them back, even over the last 8 years.  Where were they?

In essence, what is happening in this country today is anti-citizen.  CONSIDER----->  Unelected people and the courts are running the country, not the President, and congress is no help at all.  And what is our solution?  Go to SCOTUS?  Really?  Another unelected branch of government to try and solve our problems.  How unbelievable is that!  Take a minute to actually think about the implications.  The people in congress you voted for are NOT running the country, and neither is the President you voted for.  In fact, the people in the minority are running the country, by tying everything up in the courts, where unelected people are going to decide for you what the country is going to do, and there isn't a damn thing you can do about it if you do not like the decision.

Now as an American, don't you think there is something wrong with that picture?

Has anyone delved into the recent WAPO poll?  Well on the main board, they all talk about how Trump is now at 42% approval.  What they don't tell you is-------> in the same poll, it says that 67% (almost 7 in 10) think the Democratic party is lost.  The Repubs aren't much better.  Not to mention------>if the election was held again, Trump would STILL BEAT Hillary.  Now being a thinking person, what does that tell you!

In closing, Americans are angry with Republicans because they are all talk, and no action!  They are angry with Democrats because, they are all action, and Americans do not like the actions they take........which is proven by how many elections they are losing.

There is only 2 ways this is gonna work--------->either the Republicans govern, and turn the EOs into laws,(meaning congress) or they get off their rearends and out the Dems and Rino's that broke the law over the last 8 years.  If they do neither, then we threw our last chance away, and expect another Democrat to come in to the Presidency and finish the job Obama started in 2020.  Remember, people will vote, and vote rabidly for their point of view.  But if they vote and NOTHING happens after they win, they shrug and say, "what is the point!"


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 2, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to break it to you guys, but daring to disagree with the cheeteo messiah isn't "treason", and never will be.
> ...



I'd suggest this post ^^^ was insightful, but given the context it is the exact opposite.  


Who gamed the system during the nomination process and during the campaign?
Who made claims and promises and reneged them?
Which one told people what they wanted to hear, but not what could be done?
Who continues to campaign, and fails to lead by example?
Who preys on the have to little, and filled the swamp with the haves?
Who flips and flops like a bass on the deck?
100 days in and only fools and liars defend Donald Trump, the most unfit, incompetent and mendacious of any POTUS in recent memory.


----------



## Kosh (May 3, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to break it to you guys, but daring to disagree with the cheeteo messiah isn't "treason", and never will be.
> ...



It is a far left drone and can only speak in far left drone platitudes..


----------



## Kosh (May 3, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



See how the far left blames Trump for the DNC failures?


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 22, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> Incoming President Donald J. Trump vows he will fight for America & make her great again​
> On November 26, 2016 New York writer, Daniel Greenfield, wrote an article entitled, “Obama's plan to rule America outside the White House.” The prediction of this journalist was almost prophetic in nature. He explained that Obama knew that his end had come as Commander – in – chief and that he had already prepared for his next role as Organizer – in - chief. Whereas before Obama's fight was from the White House now it would become against the White House.
> 
> Greenfield even went so far as to describe how Obama would do it: OFA.    He mentioned Obama's two faced declarations such as his telling the American people concerning President-Elect Trump, “We are all rooting for his success.” Nothing could have been further from the truth. Using OFA and those he had strategically placed from within, his plan from the beginning was to finish what he had started: The destruction of America.
> ...


*I have been trying to understand the goals and methods that the Progressives are using.  Most here have mentioned "smoke Screen" and if this is true what are they trying to cover up.??  We know the Media is involved but do they have knowledge of what they are covering up?  I ask just where is the main attack going to be?  I know Clinton and the Foundation is one, Clinton in general is two.  Soros activities are two,  mabe Buffett could be included, it could be the elections in 2018.  The sources of "Rent a Mob" leaders and financiers.  Election Fraud has to happen at all levels of government, voters records need to be searched and anyone involved taken to court and jailed.  "This is a case of fraud in Texas that needs to be taken to court" because it was done by Mail.  The output of these investigations are Clinton being charged for ( you put the charge in ) and loss of money and property and if we can jail time..  Bill Clinton (You figure it out) *
*Next Soros for Terrorist activities, Stock manipulation. conclusion for terrorist activities .  Obamma for every law on the books, longer then I want to write.  There are "bit" players who should be arrested and charged and we know who they are.  Call Your Senator and Congressman to take actions against the criminals who want to overthrow this government it's all we have.  *


----------

